# Engine dies - speedo jumps around



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

My sister called me this morning - car died on way to work. When I got there it started up fine (engine light was on) but I took her to work anyway and left the 1995 Altima in a parking lot.

This afternoon I am going to get the car and try to drive it to my house so I can look at it. From what she said, she was driving alone and the engine cut off and the speedo went crazy. So I am goint to read the engine codes and see if the problem can be told from that.

My question is could a bad speed sensor or speedo head make the computer turn off the gas to the engine.

Thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

the_tango said:


> My sister called me this morning - car died on way to work. When I got there it started up fine (engine light was on) but I took her to work anyway and left the 1995 Altima in a parking lot.
> 
> This afternoon I am going to get the car and try to drive it to my house so I can look at it. From what she said, she was driving alone and the engine cut off and the speedo went crazy. So I am goint to read the engine codes and see if the problem can be told from that.
> 
> ...



Get the code first and then post it. We'll be able to help you from there. My first thoughts about your sister's car is the distrbutor is causing the problem, which is extremely common. 

Frank


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

^ I agree with him. I seriously doubt the speed sensor is the cause.


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

Women, got to love them no matter what they do. After talking to sis again, the speedo was fine it was the tack that jumped around. And it dod NOT die all at once. The car would "stumble/miss and then after it did the a couple of times it would die - at which piont the tack would drop to 0.

Although the 'check engine' light was on NO code were there. So I cleared the light and we started it up and off we went. The last time (driving it to my house) the car died once, the 'check engine' light came on but after a minute or two it started back up and the light went off.

I replaced the distrubter lest year when the internal seal went bad and oil was dripping out the cap.

Hot as fire here so tomorrow moring I am going to see if I have the tools needed to check the fuel pressure.

Any guess are welcome.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

the_tango said:


> Women, got to love them no matter what they do. After talking to sis again, the speedo was fine it was the tack that jumped around. And it dod NOT die all at once. The car would "stumble/miss and then after it did the a couple of times it would die - at which piont the tack would drop to 0.
> 
> Although the 'check engine' light was on NO code were there. So I cleared the light and we started it up and off we went. The last time (driving it to my house) the car died once, the 'check engine' light came on but after a minute or two it started back up and the light went off.
> 
> ...


Check the mass air flow sensor.


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

Well the voltages on the MAF check out fine. The EGR is NOT stuck and seems to be working fine.

I hate intermittent problems - never shows up when you are checking things.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

the_tango said:


> Well the voltages on the MAF check out fine. The EGR is NOT stuck and seems to be working fine.
> 
> I hate intermittent problems - never shows up when you are checking things.


Check the crank position sensor, its a quick test, How does the car idle while in D but at stop. If it idles erratically it might be the intake gasket leaking. Another common problem. If that fine you either have an electrial or emmission issue going on. 

Good Luck
Frank


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I took a test drive - It died on me. Starts great, idles fine. Going down the road, like someone turned the switch off. Costed over to the side of road, wouldn't restart. Waited 5 minutes started up fine, drove home. Check engine light is on but it has NO codes.

The resistance of the CPS is around 580, never could get a voltage on the wires (should be 5v). Bot sure if voltage is there or not, not sure if meter probes ever made contact. If there is no voltage then what? The manual just states there should be 5v, not what to look for if there isn't.

Since sis has to be at work on Thursday looks like I am going to try to teach her to drive a manual shift (my MR2), so she can get back and forth to work.

Any other ideas?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

the_tango said:


> Well I took a test drive - It died on me. Starts great, idles fine. Going down the road, like someone turned the switch off. Costed over to the side of road, wouldn't restart. Waited 5 minutes started up fine, drove home. Check engine light is on but it has NO codes.
> 
> The resistance of the CPS is around 580, never could get a voltage on the wires (should be 5v). Bot sure if voltage is there or not, not sure if meter probes ever made contact. If there is no voltage then what? The manual just states there should be 5v, not what to look for if there isn't.
> 
> ...



Okay, this is definatley an electrical problem. I think we need to figure out if the distributor isgoing bad, because it sounds similar to the problem I had last year, I look there next. See if the encoder wheel is dirty and do the proper voltage test. Some people including myself have had problems with rebuilt dist.

Good luck 
Frank


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

h distriutor is a rebuilt unit (I know factory is best but sis couldn't affort it). I am going to pull it and return it for a new rebuilt unit (has lifetime replacement). 

What about the power transistor (a friend suggested it)?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

the_tango said:


> h distriutor is a rebuilt unit (I know factory is best but sis couldn't affort it). I am going to pull it and return it for a new rebuilt unit (has lifetime replacement).
> 
> What about the power transistor (a friend suggested it)?


Since you mentioned the distributor is a rebuilt unit, I have a feeling we might have pinned it down. Its possible that the power transistor might be bad. You can check that first before you replace the distributor. Take some precautions removing and testing that component if you man-handle it to much it can get runied.
Best of Luck
Frank


----------



## the_tango (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I pulled out the old distriubutor and swapped it for a new 'rebuilt' one and set the timing. Drove it around for about an hour - no problems. Told sis to have her cell phone with her and drive it as much as possible before I have to leave on a trip tomorrow at 6:00pm.

Got my fingers crossed.
Thanks for the replies, hey kept me looking when I got down.
Gary


----------



## jpcode (Nov 28, 2004)

What is the color of the transmission fluid? Engine dying at odds times can be a dying tranny.


----------

